# Happy Birthday Rebecca!



## angelofdeathzz (Nov 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Rebecca, and thanks for all you do for everyone!!!

 :happybday:


----------



## ismart (Nov 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday!!! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## patrickfraser (Nov 12, 2012)

Happy birthday. This is truly heartfelt and not just said on a dare. :flowers: :happybday:


----------



## brancsikia339 (Nov 12, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:happybday: :happybday: :happybday: :happybday: :happybday: 

Enjoy your special day!


----------



## agent A (Nov 12, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> Happy birthday. This is truly heartfelt and not just said on a dare. :flowers: :happybday:


Well I can see u all interpreted my dare perfectly  

I really meant everyone themselves start a new topic, not someone start 1 topic and everyone reply

But anyways

Happy happy birthday!!!!  :happybday: :lol: 

Have a great day!!!


----------



## SilentDeviL (Nov 12, 2012)

Happy B-Day Rebecca ~~~!!! :happybday: :happybday: :happybday:


----------



## gripen (Nov 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Rebecca! Thanks for all the great things you have done for the community!


----------



## sueb4653 (Nov 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday !!!!


----------



## alan2296 (Nov 12, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! :happybday: :happybday: :happybday:


----------



## twolfe (Nov 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Rebecca! Hope you are having a great day.


----------



## Malakyoma (Nov 12, 2012)

Happy birthday  Hope its a good one!


----------



## Paradoxica (Nov 12, 2012)

Happy birthday!

I know I wouldn't be here now without you introducing me to this amazing hobby.

Thanks, and I hope you have an wonderful day

-Brian


----------



## Termite48 (Nov 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Rebecca. Even those of us on the West coast are getting with the greetings this morning. I hope you have a meaningful and precious day and put business second for a change. We all love you!


----------



## dlemmings (Nov 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday from me too....


----------



## sinensispsyched (Nov 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Becky! Here's for another year!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 12, 2012)

aw! thanks so much guys, I love u all to, my second family! What did u's get me? :clown: 

Still gotta work, but traded Fuzzy days cause I have him on tuesdays and with shipping going tomorrow, I could not keep him and do that too, he is nappin right now, and granny is catching up on her work, got my fruit fly mix going, watered the plants, fed the mantis, took out the garbage, put lids back on garbage cans as we are having a very stormy beautiful windy day! Made lunch for Fuzzy, a little pork stew and made him his waffles to take home for the week, me thinks his parents are eating them, they have in them stuff to make him poop easier! He has a hard time. They have raisins, oat flour, wheat flour, ground walnuts, ground cracklin oat bran, brown sugar, olive oil, eggs, milk, unbleached flour, flax seed and some vanilla for taste, a pinch of salt, and some baking powder. I got tired just from typing that. The pork stew is made with 2 pieces of western ribs, boiled and then some veggie noodles, peas, and his favorite mushrooms, a pinch of salt and pepper. Yum! now I am tired. wanna know what I did this weekend?


----------



## aNisip (Nov 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Rebecca! It was you many moons ago who got me involved in all of this mantis stuff, remember? The paykulli ooth u sent me and the questions and excitement I had; those days are long passed now and hope you have an awesome day today and you should relax and enjoy your day!   :clap:  

All the best,

Andrew


----------



## Mime454 (Nov 12, 2012)

Happy birthday!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Nov 12, 2012)

I'll bite, waddya do this weekend? Wait I know...ship free mantis to every member here! Your so Awesome!!! did I guess it right girlfriend? :tt1:


----------



## fleurdejoo (Nov 12, 2012)

Happy Happy Birthday, Rebecca!!!

Hope it's the best one yet!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 12, 2012)

haha, tks again and yes, but problem is they were clear, how do u all like em?


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Nov 12, 2012)

:happybday: :happybday:




Happy birthday!


----------



## patrickfraser (Nov 12, 2012)

hibiscusmile said:


> haha, tks again and yes, but problem is they were clear, how do u all like em?


I never got the package. Did you get tracking? :lol: Happy Birthday one more time.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Nov 12, 2012)

These are the best invisible mantis I ever had! :lol: They don't eat much either.


----------



## Rick (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy b'day. 32?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 13, 2012)

no 38!


----------



## agent A (Nov 13, 2012)

hibiscusmile said:


> no 38!


plus 20 :lol: :wheelchair:


----------



## mantid_mike (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy belated, Rebecca!


----------

